# SPEAS U-SAVIT...Red Book?



## glopf43 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey all. I'm new to the 'jars' forum though, I have been posting over in the 'bottles' forums for a while.  I have been digging up ALOT of jars in the one of the dumps I am working. I dug up this "speas vinegars" ,u-sav-it ,1 quart.  I hear that they can be pretty collectable. Does anyone have information on the one I have found...THANKS!


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 26, 2005)

*RE: SPEAS VINEGARS*

Heres one of the bottom of the 'speas vinegars 1 qt'...thanks again


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 3, 2005)

The Speas jars I've ever seen are embossed on the base only, the embossing on the shoulder of this jar is certainly a plus.  I think Redbook (I don't have mine with me right now) prices them pretty cheap, but most of the ones I ever saw offered for sale were anywhere from  $10 to $20 - without the shoulder embossing.  -Tammy


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello Tammy. Thanks for your response. It seems, perhaps, that the 'Red Book' is a bit out of touch when it comes to 'Speas Vinegars'. I did an eBay search (as sugessted by another forum member) and 'Speas' has its OWN list of auctions. These collectors seem very willing to pay quite a bit for the jars. A 1pint 8oz (with embossed shoulders) just sold for $498.44!! and a 1ga for apx. $475.00!! The average for most of the 'Speas' is in the $100.00 range. I've been watching for about 10 day's and their is usually some 14 in auction at any given time.  From what I understand the 'Red Book' has not had a new addition in several years; maybe it's time. Thanks again...


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Gary,  Yes, I've noticed too that Redbook seems to under price those brands that have their own group of collectors.  Some of the most notable - Red Wing, Jumbo, Dove Brand, White House.  I'm sure there are others too.  I did see a jar just like yours on ebay # 6158712972.  Might be worth keeping an eye on just to see where it ends up.  Lotsa luck - Tammy


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Gary, Hey I finally looked up what it says in the Redbook!  Redbook only lists the base embossed ginger-jar shaped jar and prices it at $75-$100.  The one I seem to run across most often is the half gallon handled pitcher type that will still take a standard size or zinc lid.  I sold a few of those on eBay a few years back in the $15-$25 range.  That seemed to be pricey enough for me.  I know the pint base embossed ginger jar types seem to go for quite a bit more than the quarts.  $100 seems to me to be an awful lot to pay for a clear machine made jar that is maybe 60-some years old - and $400++ would be out of the question.  Hope you didn't take too much flak from whoever had the high bid when you closed that auction!!  -Tammy


----------



## JohnRoy (Mar 9, 2005)

My name is John. I was going through my mother-in-law's smokehouse this weekend, and found a jar like this one, except that it reads "Spea Company" on the shoulder. Man, I can not wait to get back in there this weekend! I took it because it said "U Sav It" on the bottom. Does anyone know why these are so collectible? BTW, the bottle was found in Appling, GA (near Augusta). I have also found other bottles, but nothing notable except some "J.H. McCLean's Volcanic Oil Linnament," and some typical Mason jars.  I may have seen another "U-Sav-It" jar, though.


----------

